# Conversa vai, conversa vem



## nochesencuba

Olá minha gente  Tudo bem  ?

Alguem pode meu ajudar a entender essa frase:

_*Conversa vai, conversa vem...*_ 
Obrigada, meus amigos!

Tenham bom dia e até mais.

Milena


----------



## Joca

Precisamos de contexto...

Em todo o caso, é equivalente ao inglês: one words leads to another.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Ou também algo como _depois de muita conversa_ ou _usando de muita lábia_...

Muitas vezes é usada para contar que através da conversa, conseguiu-se o que se queria, ou o interlocutor acabou contando algo curioso, engraçado, ou fazendo uma confidência, etc...


- Conversa vai, conversa em, e consegui o telefone dela.
- Conversa vai, conversa vem,  e ela confessou ter sido apaixonada por mim na adolescência
- Conversa vai, conversa vem, e consegui 30% de desconto na compra da casa


----------



## Joca

GOODVIEW said:


> Ou também algo como _depois de muita conversa_ ou _usando de muita lábia_...
> 
> Muitas vezes é usada para contar que através da conversa, conseguiu-se o que se queria, ou o interlocutor acabou contando algo curioso, engraçado, ou fazendo uma confidência, etc...
> 
> 
> - Conversa vai, conversa em, e consegui o telefone dela.
> - Conversa vai, conversa vem, e ela confessou ter sido apaixonada por mim na adolescência
> -* Conversa vai, conversa vem, e consegui 30% de desconto na compra da casa*


 
Good, depois dessa, vou te contratar como meu corretor.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Joca said:


> Good, depois dessa, vou te contratar como meu corretor.



Joca, você acha que peguei meio pesado nessa? hahahaha


----------



## Joca

GOODVIEW said:


> Joca, você acha que peguei meio pesado nessa? hahahaha


 
Acho que sim, 30% de desconto é "surreal"......


----------



## olivinha

Como opção de tradução:
_Yadda yadda yadda_ (ou _yada yada yada_)


----------



## Audie

olivinha said:


> Como opção de tradução:
> _Yadda yadda yadda_ (ou _yada yada yada_)


Não sei, mas aí não seria o caso de um blá, blá, blá sem muita utilidade? No "_conversa vai, conversa vem_" parece que há o que se aproveitar do diálogo, como os meninos já mostraram.


----------



## syl2o

Sería "chemin faisant" em francês?

De fil en aiguille...?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Precisamos de contexto...
> Em todo o caso, é equivalente ao inglês: one words leads to another.



Or one thing leads to another. A series of events happen, each one caused by the previous one.  
"I asked him in for a coffee, then one thing led to another and we ended up in bed together."

After all the back and forth, we finally solved the problem! 
After a lot of going back and forth about it all weekend, I've decided to host the party at my house.


----------



## Joca

GamblingCamel said:


> Or one thing leads to another. A series of events happen, each one caused by the previous one.
> *"I asked him in for a coffee, then one thing led to another and we ended up in bed together."*
> 
> After all the back and forth, we finally solved the problem!
> After a lot of going back and forth about it all weekend, I've decided to host the party at my house.


 
Haha, este talvez seja um bom exemplo do que em inglês se chama "hidden agenda". Aliás, por detrás de quase toda conversa fiada, de quase toda a "conversa que vai e que vem", existe uma "agenda oculta" ou, como se diz em português, "segundas intenções".


----------



## nochesencuba

Caros amigos, 

Obrigada por todas as respostas, o contexto e o seguinte:

"- Encontrei ele hoje, na frente da intendência. Tava sentado, quentando sol. _*Conversa vai, conversa vem*_, contei que seu Mundinho tinha chegado hoje, que ia vir o engenheiro... O velho ficou uma fera. Queria saber o que seu Mundinho tinha que ver com isso, por que se metia onde não era chamado. " - J. Amado, "Gbriela, Cravo e Canela"

Acho que a explicação de GOODVIEW é mais perta do sentido da frase no texto de Jorge Amado, né ?

OBRIGADA A TODOS, AMO VOCÊS!


----------



## Joca

No texto, "conversa vai, conversa vem" poderia ser substituído por:

_Conversamos sobre várias coisas até que _contei que seu Mário....

_Ficamos conversando à toa por um tempo até_ que contei que seu Mário...

_Falamos sobre isso e aquilo, e acabei contando_ que seu Mário...

_Uma coisa leva à outra, e acabei contando_ que seu Mário...


----------



## GamblingCamel

nochesencuba said:


> "- Encontrei ele hoje, na frente da intendência.  Tava sentado, quentando sol.



Para estudiantes de português:


> Quentar: Mesmo que aquentar
> Em algumas regiões do Brasil, ocorre na expressão quentar sol (aquecer ao sol), como no poema Sesta, de Carlos Drummond de Andrade:"A família mineira/está quentando sol/sentada no chão/calada e feliz."
> 
> Tava sentado = estava sentado


----------



## GOODVIEW

Noches,
Esquecemos de te dar a versão coloquial dessa expressão, que é muito usada (pelos menos aqui no Rio):

_Papo vai, papo vem..._

Obs: _papo_ (popular) é sinônimo de _conversa_.


----------



## nochesencuba

Joca, GamblingCamel, GOODVIEW !!! 

Muito obrigada, vocês são ótimos! Não sei como posso lhes agradecer, a sua ajuda foi inestimável! É dificilíssimo aprender a língua fora do pais, no que se fala, mas graças a Deus vocês estão semper prontos para nos ajudar!

Beijo grande para vocês e um abraço forte para todos os amigos no forum!

Milena


----------



## GamblingCamel

nochesencuba said:


> Muito obrigada, vocês são ótimos!



De nada, Milena. 

Dê-nos mais trechos de Amado para discutimos por favor.
E eu adoro o seu nome de usuário !!


----------



## GOODVIEW

> E eu adoro o seu nome de usuário !!



Yo también! É meio mágico...

Beijão, Milena

GV


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Yo también! É meio mágico...
> Beijão, Milena


Está bem GV но мога да пиша на български че аз обичам име.


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> Está bem GV но мога да пиша на български че аз обичам име.



Yo también, again. Mas soa mais como espanhol...


----------



## nochesencuba

Благодаря мили приятели! 

GamblingCamel, gostei muito do seu búlgaro, !

Meu amorzinhos, vou dar-lhes mais temas de discussão, com isto não se preocupem! Não posso ficar longe de vocês por muito tempo! 

Целувки xxxxxxxxx

Милена


----------



## olivinha

Audierunt said:


> Não sei, mas aí não seria o caso de um blá, blá, blá sem muita utilidade? No "_conversa vai, conversa vem_" parece que há o que se aproveitar do diálogo, como os meninos já mostraram.


Bom, eu acho que depende muito do contexto. Particularmente quando utilizo a expressão_ conversa vai, conversa vem,_ para mim o importante é aonde leva esse vai e vem, não os antecendentes. 

Ah, e depende do_ yada yada_!
Elaine Benes for example has yada yada'd sex.* 
*(one of my favorites Seinfeld's episodes)


----------



## nochesencuba

Obrigada, minha linda


----------

